# 2008 Bmw M3 carbon and alloy build



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

First some pictures of the car:

















Box made of 22mm carbonfibre weight 3.5kg +Plexiglas and woofer.


















Bottom plate with connections, that will make it easy to take the installation out for an track day


















Housing for the beryllium tweeters


















Amp rack (alloy)


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Those sail panels are fantastic!!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Ops, forgot some pictures.. Wiring and small details left.























































I will post pictures of the dashboard when this is finished.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Gorgeous ride & install


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

I have ordered two Linak aktuators and remotekontroll. Mounting them next week  And getting the rest of the wiring done.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd love to see the new actuators installed. BTW, mind posting a YouTube clip via iPhone/Droid? Thanx in advance.


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

Sweet car and sweet install!

what did you do for the front doors?


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Gorgeous install and car, dude.











Respect


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nautiluz said:


> I will post pictures of the dashboard when this is finished.




Ferrari F40!!!! Nom nom 

Gorgeous work by the way


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice bass. Futuristic!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

> Sweet car and sweet install!
> 
> what did you do for the front doors?


I have not decided if I should mount 6.5” in the door, or 5.25” on the dash. 




robolop said:


> Gorgeous install and car, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robolop! Means a lot coming from you! Admire your great build often! ☺


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Some more pictures from the build. Subwoofer box 22mm Carbon fiber.









Alloy and plexiglass.









Weight of the carbon fiber box 8.6lb









Testing









Making new side panels with 2 layers of carbon should be realy light weight.. 









After a few layers of epoxy









1 layer of Dynamat Lite









1 layer of Dynaliner









Amp rack build 4mm alloy and 3mm plexiglass


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Alloy..









Weight of the amp. rack 10,5lb









It was quite tricky to get 5.25" Utopia mounted where the orginal 4" slim speaker was! But it is possible! 
Utopia tweeter also in place.


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

Snyggt!!


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow gorgeous car - and the extent of the install - so nice I wouldn't want to drive it!


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

very sexy.Post some pics of the amp rack build.Amazing work.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Is there any pictures of the speaker install in the doors... Which focals are those as far as part number


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Is there any pictures of the speaker install in the doors... Which focals are those as far as part number


I believe they re Utopia's be 6.Great components


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Dimitris said:


> I believe they re Utopia's be 6.Great components


This is no.5 5.25" no.6 is 6.5" and they are to big. 

Utopia Be Kit N°5/N°5 Active, Focal high end speakers for car audio systems


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Todays work. 









My car does not have Idrive so I brought an idrive controller on ebay and modify it to my use


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Working!  

BMW Idrive and Pioneer 99RS - YouTube


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

Nautiluz said:


> Todays work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy sweet geezus batman... where do you just happen to find an iDrive controller laying around... just saying... if I had a BMW i dont think that would be a part that is just disposable


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess doing the new CIC idrive is not an option? You get full range signal and can also do Mobridge for digital output.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

which amps are those and how do you like them? how many?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

you used cat 5 wire,just be careful it looked like a lot of work to wire up that idrive knob ,cat 5 wire breaks real easy.very cool setup though!if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for that knob setup?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Nautiluz said:


> Todays work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY **** that is the bomb


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome!

great to see roblop giving you props sir


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful work. Your choice and finish of materials used is fantastic.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Know this is an car audio forum, but here are some pictures from the rest of the car upgrade. 

ESS supercharger aprox 650hk +metanol. Intake manifold draped with carbonfiber

















Akraprovic Titanium exhaust









Updatet heatlight parts









My updatet headlights 









Using the orginal washerfluid tank for metanol/water









Metanol/water pump for cooling mounted under passanger seat floor









Bmw Performance spoiler, LIC utdatet LED lights and carbon difusor. 









Front fender from Vorsteiner


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks nice. But why did you go for a supercharger over a turbo?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

because there is better throttle respons with supercharger. And ESS is just 40min drive from my house  There is also an problem where to place the turbo on this V8..


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I only ask because it's not especially common to find non-american cars with superchargers. At least from what I see over here, most of them have turbos, and since euro makes usually rev higher than american-made cars, turbos are typically more suited. Interesting choice though. How has it worked out for you so far?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

It it is really working god! Car acts just like stock until you need power! I don't know of any manufacturer that have complete turbo kit for E92 M3. But there is alot of SC kit. ESS is actually from Norway 


Stock vs SC graf.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Impressive! Now all you need are some nice headers (unless you already have some?), a couple pairs of big track tires...  What's your 1/4 mile? Just saying, a 10 second car paired with a bad ass stereo would be, well, bad ass.

Also, is that hp graph showing whp or bhp?


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense (Apr 16, 2012)

Ooooops, I spooged a little! So sorry.


----------



## stargazer39 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, beautiful install. Im especially amazed with the integration of the IDrive controller to your P99.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

millerlyte said:


> Impressive! Now all you need are some nice headers (unless you already have some?), a couple pairs of big track tires...  What's your 1/4 mile? Just saying, a 10 second car paired with a bad ass stereo would be, well, bad ass.
> 
> Also, is that hp graph showing whp or bhp?


I am using OEM headers. But have X-pipe from RPi so there are no catalyst. Graf is showing wheel hp. But without intercooler and methanol. So i have to do an new dyno now. Going to test 1/4 mile this summer. It is also possible for me to empty the compartment less than 4min. Then the car gets 50kg lighter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ju2jrvtXk


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

wow. that exhaust sounds amazing (and looks amazing), especially combined with the supercharger. Sick.

I want your wheels too. ugh. :stunned:


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

pereze said:


> wow. that exhaust sounds amazing (and looks amazing), especially combined with the supercharger. Sick.
> 
> I want your wheels too. ugh. :stunned:


Akrapovic,...what else to say....

Beautiful install, great equipment and very nice sail panels....like it


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Nautiluz said:


> I am using OEM headers. But have X-pipe from RPi so there are no catalyst. Graf is showing wheel hp. But without intercooler and methanol. So i have to do an new dyno now. Going to test 1/4 mile this summer. It is also possible for me to empty the compartment less than 4min. Then the car gets 50kg lighter
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ju2jrvtXk


I just had an EAR-GASM


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

That car sounds amazing... I love that exhaust. I love that supercharger whine even more 

I have looked at your other build as well as this one and try to keep up with them. I am jealous of your work, it is all ridiculously well done.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

New sidepanels..


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

love the focal build always


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## nismo4life (Jun 4, 2012)

Badass!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic e92!!! I like how every facet of the car has received attention and comes across as BMW like in it presentation & attention to detail!!


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Absolute stunner. Both car and install.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

New doorpanels for the M3 3way comp. 4mm carbon fiber


















Made curves so that it looks better and gain some volume.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow. Yea, I'd rock the **** out of that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

speechless.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This is better than porn


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

This reminds me of my door panel build... Well aside from using carbon, not
on a poor mans budget.










Sweet work man.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy crap, everything about that car is beast mode! So the box is solid carbon fiber? Did you just lay layer after layer and mill the holes?? My brain hurts.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

speakerpimp said:


> Holy crap, everything about that car is beast mode! So the box is solid carbon fiber? Did you just lay layer after layer and mill the holes?? My brain hurts.


The box is not solid carbon then it would be heavy. It is made with sandwich, that is why the weight is so low not the carbon itself.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This reminds me of my door panel build... Well aside from using carbon, not
> on a poor mans budget.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a finnished picture of the pannels?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I HATE to say, no not 100% done. Maybe before I die I'll get them wrapped.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nautiluz said:


> Know this is an car audio forum, but here are some pictures from the rest of the car upgrade.


No apology needed.

_*ANY*_ install pics in a vehicle of this magnitude are more than welcome.

Excellent work so far....looking forward to the final product.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Mother of god what a beautiful build.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Loving the progress so far!


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to bring this post up again, but wow!

I am especially interested in the iDrive to p99rs. Any details? Anyone else been able to do this? 

I am considering a 2009 X5 xdrive30i and would love to keep the p99rs.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome build! Are you using any kind of grills for the 5W2 BE drivers in the doors?
Those are great sounding speakers!!


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow,great work!Awesome looking car too


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Holy ****, this is very nice.

Makes me not want to look at my set up anymore.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

My jaw is on the floor!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I mean... I've seen better.















NOT! WWWOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWZZZAAAA


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet build.

That iDrive knob integration is particularly awesome. I intend to do the same soon in my 740i (which doesn't have iDrive either) to control the carPC.

The iDrive knob uses CANBus which is a differential (two wire) signaling bus. With a CAN to USB controller and some wiring and resistors, the inputs from the iDrive knob can be read on a PC rather easily.

The P99 is IPBus compatible, so I'm assuming some sort of micro controller based, CANBus to IPBus conversion?


----------



## WAR Machine (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice build indeed... And your car looks good...


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

I will soon start with a new install, using Focal ultima and Brax Matrix amps 





























Car is also going to get some updates..


----------



## and_elli (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the update and the install.


----------



## WAR Machine (Jan 13, 2014)

O wow starting to look good... Cant wait for the install pics...


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't wait for this build.


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jesus christ.. what do you do for a living that you have the skills to do all of this? or is this just a hobby? and where do you source your carbon fiber from?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

This is only a hobby, both my X5 and M3 is built in my garage. Except from some CNC milled stuff that I have done external. (but done the drawing myself)  I have bought carbon fibre from a local epoxy/composite store. And then done several trail and errors..


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

holy crap!
The focal comps are crazy expensive!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very NICE!


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice! Are you just repainting it the factory white?


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sub'd for more wickedness! 3 series have been among my fav's since the E21.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

Nautiluz said:


> It was quite tricky to get 5.25" Utopia mounted where the orginal 4" slim speaker was! But it is possible!
> Utopia tweeter also in place.



Is it possible to get more pics of the install and what was involved to get these speakers in the door. I also have a BMW and I want to go larger than the factory 4" also.

Please post more pics of this.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> Is it possible to get more pics of the install and what was involved to get these speakers in the door. I also have a BMW and I want to go larger than the factory 4" also.
> 
> Please post more pics of this.


I will get some pictures when I take them out.. 

New stuff arrived


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I just dropped to my knees in admiration...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I just **** myself 

Kelvin


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

If possible you should do a comparison of the tweeters prior to taking everything out. Would be cool if even for just a few songs to see what your impressions are.
Looking forward to seeing it all installed.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This set I saw last week at the site of Focal. Could not find price....

Killerset


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

robolop said:


> This set I saw last week at the site of Focal. Could not find price....
> 
> Killerset


About the price of a car. 

Kelvin


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Nautiluz said:


>


I'm jealous of your cat at this point.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nautiluz said:


> I will get some pictures when I take them out..
> 
> New stuff arrived


I just came and cried at the same time !so much beauty


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

robolop said:


> This set I saw last week at the site of Focal. Could not find price....
> 
> Killerset


About 10000 euros :blush:


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Speaker porn, simple as that.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

amazing, how they put regular push terminals on the 6W.

I was under the impression that just the 6.5" woofer and the tweeter were 20K, but they throw in a nice 8" mid bass too.

it should sound nice, but those midranges will stick out in the door...


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

robolop said:


> This set I saw last week at the site of Focal. Could not find price....
> 
> Killerset


If you have to ask, you can't afford them.

Speaking of "can't afford them", those Brax amps have some amazing specs.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Very nice gear!

Those amp specs are amazing.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Updates please? I have a good title for this build as well: "Nocturnal Emissions"


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Guess this has to be the 2015 version. Have done several things with handling and outside of the car lately. And used the temporarily install this year. The car is going to a big show this autumn so have to make the new stereo install after that. 

Painted Bmw individual color with 4 layers of clear coating with wet sanding.
New parts: Nitron R1+, Vorsteiner carbon diffuser, Vorsteiner carbon boot lid, bmw performance steering wheel (alcantara) ++


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Eeek, I'm afraid to pull mine out of the garage upon seeing this. Great job as usual, and looking forward to the show photos..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I really need another E90 M3...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nautiluz said:


> Guess this has to be the 2015 version. Have done several things with handling and outside of the car lately. And used the temporarily install this year. The car is going to a big show this autumn so have to make the new stereo install after that.
> 
> Painted Bmw individual color with 4 layers of clear coating with wet sanding.
> New parts: Nitron R1+, Vorsteiner carbon diffuser, Vorsteiner carbon boot lid, bmw performance steering wheel (alcantara) ++


What does wet sanding do to paint? 

Kelvin


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Wet sanding takes out any of the imperfections in the paint giving you the best based for a high gloss finish


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Nautiluz said:


> This is only a hobby, both my X5 and M3 is built in my garage. Except from some CNC milled stuff that I have done external. (but done the drawing myself)  I have bought carbon fibre from a local epoxy/composite store. And then done several trail and errors..



Welkom to the club, dude.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

To answer the question of $$$$$$ on the Ultima kit, in the USA the MSRP is $25,000.00. The 8" drivers are actually subwoofers that are in the SM9 studio monitors. The tweeter is the IAL tweeter that is used in the Grande Utopia home cabinets. The 6.5" drivers are mid bass drivers that are based on the midranges in the Grande Utiopia home cabinets as well. 

I had the opportunity to listen once again to the Grande Utopia's this past week at Focal's factory. Simply put, in the room they were in it was the closest thing to live I have ever heard. I'm looking forward to tuning the Ultima kit for someone this winter!

Any further questions please ask and I'll do my best to answer them.

Nick Wingate
Focal America


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

What a truly awesome car. Its one thing to have the ideas, but the execution is impeccable. Top job. An inspiration for when I get money.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

SWINE said:


> Any updates?



Sorry guys, no updates! Have done several other builds lately.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Those all look great. I'm curious what are the benefits/differences of firing a woofer into a ported chamber vs installing the woofer in said chamber. Aside from aesthetics, is there a benefit?


----------



## Vamanos (May 16, 2012)

What is the name/paint code of that blue. It's perfect!! I want it ???
And I'm in Australia so Dont worry our cars will never cross paths


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

So here's a "little" update on my build.

First of all let's start with some sound deadening
































































RCA from Pioneer AVIC-F88 to Helix DSP Pro and from Helix DSP Pro to Brax MX4 Ground Zero Reference with carbonfibre 









RCA from HU to pros









Window is out ready to rebuild the dash for some 6.5" Ultima









Trying to avoid any scratches...









CNC milled some brackets for the Ultima Tweeters and Mids









This is the lowest I can place them at this point because the metal frame holding the airbag and steering wheel is placed about 10mm to high. 


















And as you can see there is only 1 mm clarence to the metal of the a-pillar. So this is placed about 30mm outside of the original dashboard. So to make this work I need to rebuild the a-pillar cover also. 









And of course i have to lower the metal frame for the airbags...


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Welded an lowered 10mm under the mids









I guess I could make this build section of the dashboard a lot longer but I didn't.. But believe me it took awhile to get here! Now ready for some vinyl



























Only place I needed to make a "extension" ?!?









Dashboard finally finished! 













































Only picture I have from the underside. There was a lot more of the deadening foam used. And two of the airducts are now cut of... There is not possible to get an stable enclosure to those 6.5"...


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Tweeter pods! The Ultima BE tweeters are too big to be placed in the a-pillar, it might be possible but I dont like the looks. So they will be placed in the mirror cover giving the "soundstage" a god width. 









Needs just a little more angle.. 


















Made some "pulp" out of epoxy and type of filler I had.. Turned out to be rock solid and took for ever to sand! Had to use the grinder..!









Getting there! 









Wrapped it with alcantara (which I will redo with some other fabric later)


















Made half of the a-pillars of carbon fibre so that it won't be blocking the mid. I also had to make a new "wall" in the back of the speaker. Since the original shape of the a-pillar was hiding the back of the black window. 


















Shape is ok, only a little more sanding.


















Ready for some more temporarily alcantara


















I have been wanting to do this LEDs on the back of utopia speakers for years. So I had to do it this time


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn damn damn !!! I love it !!!!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> Damn damn damn !!! I love it !!!!


Thanks!

Rest of the build will hopefully be finished next week


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

What are your plans for Sub placement?


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Unbelievable!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes what's the subage gonna be?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

I need al of the volume that I can find for my subwoofer enclosure so this is the bottom part. Black alcantara and carbon fibre. 









I did make everything out of MDF before I made it al out of plexiglas and carbon. Here is a picture of the parts ready to be mounted. 



























Need some angle on the top plexiglas









Ready for glue and sanding.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Aluminium backet to mount the innerpart of the enclosure/amprack



























New back plate for the Brax MX4 amps made out of 15mm plexi glas













































Brackets for amp rack













































Well... yes I know, Ultima.. And I dont want to talk about it....


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm speachless


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

beautiful install!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The most aesthetically pleasing installs I have seen in a long time - beautiful car as well!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Every part of this inside and out is amazing. Like painting that you stare at and keeping finding more details as you look at it. Craftsmen ship is like hand built Swiss time piece !


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Those wheels are so dang sexy the color is fantastic


----------



## Lyons238 (May 19, 2016)

SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Holy chit! Superb build! 2 Questions:
How does it sound? Are you happy with it?
Never saw someone light behind the speaker in this way. Do you have any pics of this effect?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

amazeballs!!!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

juiceweazel said:


> Holy chit! Superb build! 2 Questions:
> How does it sound? Are you happy with it?
> Never saw someone light behind the speaker in this way. Do you have any pics of this effect?


Here is one better picture will come when all is done.


Thanks for your comments, love to hear that you guys like it!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Incredible pic! Love the affect with the light coming through the cone. Thanks for that photo.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Nautiluz said:


> Here is one better picture will come when all is done.


Very cool effect. Makes me think you selected the speakers partially based on this ability ha ha.
Thanks for sharing such a great car & project.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I give up there's just to much WIN in the car !


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous build!! I was looking for ideas for my E92 M3 but this is WAAAAYYYY over the top LOL.

Beautiful work!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Beyond incredible!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

So AMAZING!!! Are you and Robolop related? I'm just sayin', awesome car (BMW 3series), Focal, Plexi, Carbon, LED's, SS hardware... j/k. So, so nice! :thumbsup:


----------

